# Rapido contact



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Does anone have a current email contact for Rapido France. I need to contact them re a warranty issue, nothing serious but I need authority to have my damp check carried out sooner that scheduled. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*CONTACTING RAPIDO IN MAYENNE*

Hello, i have a 2008 rapido and any problems i have had i contacted anthony at mayenne on 0033243301070. He is very help and does not mess about. He will also kick ass at the agent where you bought your van from as well. Hope this helps, kind regards mat


----------



## roap (Aug 8, 2009)

Their e-mail address is [email protected]
the first time you send an e-mail you get an automatic anti spam reply to register your e-mail address with them.
Still waiting for an answer to my request for infomation on our 909M control panel after two weeks though.

roap


----------

